# Does anyone recognize this machine?



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Saw ad on Craig's list but lady selling (estate sale leftovers) know nothing about knitting machines. She is getting more phots and info for me. Anything y'all could add would be helpful. Machine is 60+ miles away, so I can't jot over to take a look.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

wow I have the same machine but know nothing about it either ,it had no instructions at all.
If you manage to get the manual with it could you point me in the direction of where I might find them?


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> Saw ad on Craig's list but lady selling (estate sale leftovers) know nothing about knitting machines. She is getting more phots and info for me. Anything y'all could add would be helpful. Machine is 60+ miles away, so I can't jot over to take a look.


I had a look on a site called About Knitting Machines as they mentioned Knit King.

http://www.aboutknittingmachines

There is a reference to it being one of the earlier machines made by Brother (which are not made any more). If you get on this site there is a link to the "Brother/Knit King machine" which is highlighted. Or go to the right and there are links to different types of machines.

For other machine knitters, I only had a quick glance, but there are links to patterns, books, etc, so would be worth a good look. It looks like they are all free too, which is always a bonus!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

crafty lady UK said:


> LydiaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Saw ad on Craig's list but lady selling (estate sale leftovers) know nothing about knitting machines. She is getting more phots and info for me. Anything y'all could add would be helpful. Machine is 60+ miles away, so I can't jot over to take a look.
> ...


Knit King became Brother. I used to have a 1959 Knit King 5.5 mm Looked different to yours. I liked it but moved up to a more modern machine. My Knit King still had manuals and even 10 lessons with projects for self learning.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks like an AM3. It had a manual with it that taught me a lot about machine knitting.
That was my first machine in 1974 
It was old then


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I think getting replacement needles and such would be next to impossible. sometimes the bristles fall out as the glue doesn't adhere anymore. Likely would have to rebuild sponge bar. If you look at the more modern ones, you will see more to the front of the carriage. I cannot tell if something is missing or not, in which case it is unuseable if that piece is missing. Sorry to be such a downer, but you need to look at these things.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

From what I have been told, Knitking machines were Brother machines that were sold door-door in the USA. Here is a link to that machine. 
http://goodeys.tripod.com/Knittingtoys/id11.html


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

radar said:


> I think getting replacement needles and such would be next to impossible. sometimes the bristles fall out as the glue doesn't adhere anymore. Likely would have to rebuild sponge bar. If you look at the more modern ones, you will see more to the front of the carriage. I cannot tell if something is missing or not, in which case it is unuseable if that piece is missing. Sorry to be such a downer, but you need to look at these things.


Don't worry about negative feedback. I wanted honest information. She is only asking $50 but sounds like something that should be put on ebay as possibly a "parts" machine for someone who already has one.

I have a LK-150 which I love. Did lots of research before purchasing it last year. I knew I could count on y'all for assistance.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> wow I have the same machine but know nothing about it either ,it had no instructions at all.
> If you manage to get the manual with it could you point me in the direction of where I might find them?


google the name brand and click on manual. I have no idea what model you have so I couldn't go any further.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> grandmasheryl said:
> 
> 
> > wow I have the same machine but know nothing about it either ,it had no instructions at all.
> ...


As Zach has said it is a AM3, if you look at the link that I have given you will see it there.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

LydiaKay said:


> Saw ad on Craig's list but lady selling (estate sale leftovers) know nothing about knitting machines. She is getting more phots and info for me. Anything y'all could add would be helpful. Machine is 60+ miles away, so I can't jot over to take a look.


This vintage machine is a German Made, KnitKing AM3. 5mm in guage. This machine was not made by Brother.

I can't tell from your picture but this great vintage knitting machine also has a ribber attachment as well.

You can cast on and knit without weights. The Knittax group at yahoo has lots of information on the machine including free manuals.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> wow I have the same machine but know nothing about it either ,it had no instructions at all.
> If you manage to get the manual with it could you point me in the direction of where I might find them?


Hi grandmashery,
to get this AM3 Knitking knitting machine manual, check out and join the Knittax group at yahoo. The manuals are free. This group is just for the German made Knitking Knitting Machines. Hope this helps you.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

crafty lady UK said:


> LydiaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Saw ad on Craig's list but lady selling (estate sale leftovers) know nothing about knitting machines. She is getting more phots and info for me. Anything y'all could add would be helpful. Machine is 60+ miles away, so I can't jot over to take a look.
> ...


Just for your reference this particular knitting machine was not made by Brother. It is a German Knitting Machine. Sometimes call Knittax.

Brother machines were made in Japan and later in the late 60's bought Knitking out. Historically speaking I hope this helps.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

radar said:


> I think getting replacement needles and such would be next to impossible. sometimes the bristles fall out as the glue doesn't adhere anymore. Likely would have to rebuild sponge bar. If you look at the more modern ones, you will see more to the front of the carriage. I cannot tell if something is missing or not, in which case it is unuseable if that piece is missing. Sorry to be such a downer, but you need to look at these things.


Hi,
Actually I belong to the Knittax group at Yahoo. I was able to purchase extra needles this summer with no problem, through this group


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Delite 163. 
Thanks Susan for giving us, the obviously correct, information. It was stated, on this forum some time ago, that these machines were Brother, made for door-door sales. It's nice to have the correct information. Perhaps, because they were bought out by Brother, this is where the confusion arose.


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with radar, make sure you can get replacement parts before you give up your hard earned cash.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I've decided to pass on this machine but did suggest that she put it on eBay . She thought that might be the path she takes. Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Delite 163.
> Thanks Susan for giving us, the obviously correct, information. It was stated, on this forum some time ago, that these machines were Brother, made for door-door sales. It's nice to have the correct information. Perhaps, because they were bought out by Brother, this is where the confusion arose.


Yes thank you for replying. I have owned this lovely vintage machine and was really impressed with how nice an operating machine this one is. I belong to the Knittax group as well as this one.

Please be sure that the people on the Knittax group are very informed about this machine. It's not a mistake to have this machine. It is lovely and well built.

It is very important to have the manual before purchasing as they are not made any more as with many other brands of knitting machines.

With the manual you are able to tell if the machine you are interested in has what it needs to work.

This machine was built to last for years. The needles are strong and well made just like the rest of the machine.

I have the vintage KnitKing patterns magazines. In the end brother created patterns for many different machines. Brother did own the name Knitking in the end but the Brother/Knitking machine is not the same machine as the KnitKing AM3.


----------



## LMolden (Sep 9, 2012)

I have one of these machines. It was my second machine, in about 1967. It came with a ribber. I also purchased a turning bar (a different type of garter bar) and some extras to go with it. It is an AM3 manufactured in Germany. This was sold by Knitking before they began selling re-labeled Brother machines.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I must say, this has been interesting findings.

*LydiaKay,* if you didn't post about this KM, we wouldn't have gain some interesting knowledge. From what Delite163 mentioned, why not ask her to sell it for $25 since it's an estate sale. If she accept the price, buy it. It'd be a good buy and a 5mm gauge is like a standard gauge KM if you don't already have one. Whereas, your LK150 is a mid-gauge, isn't it?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

KnitKing was not bought out by Brother. The later KnitKing machines were actually built for KnitKing by Brother, that is why there are a lot of the models that are similar. The same factory produced the machines.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi I used to even get their knitting magazine. Went to the store in L.A. at one time even though I have Studio/Singer, Silver Reed machines. Loved their Knitking Magazine and still have all the copies, this was in the 70's.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

laurelk. said:


> Hi I used to even get their knitting magazine. Went to the store in L.A. at one time even though I have Studio/Singer, Silver Reed machines. Loved their Knitking Magazine and still have all the copies, this was in the 70's.
> Laurelk in S.CA


I like the older versions of their magazines. I bought a lot of them before they moved from CA. Styles don't change that much. But colors and mixtures of yarns do, which makes knits change with the times. At Newton's fall seminar this year, Barry Klein of Trendsetter Yarns gave a talk about knitting trends. It was very interesting, and inspiring. He also said (and he has been in the business for years) that most designers have machines. They would not be able to put out designs as quick as they do without them. Something for hand knitters to think about. Combining the two arts is no sin. It makes for ease in finishing faster.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> laurelk. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I used to even get their knitting magazine. Went to the store in L.A. at one time even though I have Studio/Singer, Silver Reed machines. Loved their Knitking Magazine and still have all the copies, this was in the 70's.
> ...


I have a few of Knitking Magazines and I just love the styles. Alot of them are back in style now. The patterns are so easy to follow.


----------



## Coop-8-P (Aug 16, 2019)

I am looking for a KnitKing AM3 aka Knittax 4500 to purchase.

I am also looking for the pattern wheels for this machine.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

I have this machine. It is a great machine! It will spoil you as it knits without weights or cast on comb. And as others have said, lots of patterns in the magazines. You can find them on line for free. I've never had it drop stitches, does fair isle great.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Also, this machine's gauge is 5.06 incase anyone is wondering.


----------



## Coop-8-P (Aug 16, 2019)

Does anyone have a KnitKing AM3 for sale or any extra pattern wheels for the machine for sale?


----------

